# Official Trade: Rasho for EW & Bonner



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Rasho

For

Eric Williams

and 

Bonner

and 2009 2nd


Rasho Profile, stats


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Official Trade*

you forgot to add the 2009 2nd rd draft pick going to the Spurs


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Trade*

Wow. Wowowowow.

Colangelo putting his stamp on the team already.

Starting centre?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Trade*



-inVINCEible- said:


> you forgot to add the 2009 2nd rd draft pick going to the Spurs


Hehe. Wanted to get it before someone else.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Trade*

Nestrovic's contract:

2006 -- $7.28
2007 -- $7.84
2008 -- $8.40


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Trade*

Sweet :cheers:


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

i like the trade.


getting rid of Eric Williams seemed impossible



i'm happy...Nestro ain't no crazy good center...put who cares...i didn't like bonner either...the man can't play any D (AT ALL)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Trade*

So I take it San Antonio is looking to re-sign Mohammed?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ugh. Rasho's contract is huge. Shows that Bryan is committed to winning some games now.

Lot of money for...7ppg and 6rpg?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/metro/stories/MYSA062106.spursnesterovic.en.ab616380.html

Great trade for Toronto, Nesterovic is still one of the better centers in the league although he was little used lately.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We also got cash considerations in the trade, meaning our cap situation for this year has hardly changed (under one million more).


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

haha i feel sorry for yall,with him and his big contract haha.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

This is great

Colangelo for president 2008!​


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

mat bonner is better then rasho already,idk why yall did this trade,and why yall like it.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

C: Nesterovic / Humphries / Sow
PF: Bosh / Villanueva
SF: Villanueva / Graham
SG: Mo Pete / Graham
PG: Calderon / Barrett

we're kinda thin at the guard spot, i wonder what trade comes next?!?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> haha i feel sorry for yall,with him and his big contract haha.



Spurs are paying for part of Rasho's contract our cap isn't affected too much anyway​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> mat bonner is better then rasho already,idk why yall did this trade,and why yall like it.


Not enough playing time to spread around at the 3/4.

Williams was dead weight. Bonner was tremendous but right now I see Colangelo addressing our needs as best he can.

We essentially got a starting centre for Bonner and a second round pick, without having to spend any of our free agent money. Hard not to appreciate that.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

my sources were correctamundo..

as for why we like trading bonner for rasho...

we needed interior d... bonner was just another shootnig forward.. which the RAPs do not need with bosh and villanueva as big men who can spread the floor.. and bonner was a huge defensive liability...

not to mention we get money for takin on his contract.. it simply works


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> mat bonner is better then rasho already,idk why yall did this trade,and why yall like it.


have u ever seen matt bonner play? i'm sure gregg papovich will have a whale of a time.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> mat bonner is better then rasho already,idk why yall did this trade,and why yall like it.


That's not the point, we desperately needed cover at C, Bonner did not provide that and with the emergence of Villanueva, Bonner's role in the team was reduce.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> mat bonner is better then rasho already,idk why yall did this trade,and why yall like it.


 This fills a team needs. You would easily have to fork out similar money for other centres in the market. Though something cheaper would have been nice.

I see that Bonner will do well in SA just because he will get a lot of good looks, unlike TO.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

does this mean we draft bargnani and make him our SG?

Nesterovic
Bosh
Villanueva
Bargnani

hahhaha, that would be the biggest lineup in nba history. although it's very unlikely.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

d_umengan said:


> my sources were correctamundo..
> 
> as for why we like trading bonner for rasho...
> 
> ...


 heh... im reluctant to say Rasho can provide the interior D that we need. He's quite slow and was sat by Popovich for lack of defence. 

though it's still a massive improvement on what we had (in terms on rebounding and banging).


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

If Babcock did this trade you guys would be calling for his head, but since its BC you guys are only looking at the positive. Look at that contract.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I think a lot of Toronto fans are going to hate Nesterovic.

I think this is a pretty good deal for us, but not great. Rasho is 30. In 3 years we will be paying him $8.5 M which is not so good a deal.

He will help the team more than Bonner and EW. Bonner is expendable, I guess you could bring over Uros Slokar and lose very little. But with Bargnani and CV3, it makes no sense to keep him. Fans will miss him, but I'm sure they would rather win. 

Rasho is not aggresive. He is a pretty good shot blocker and defender. He is not a big-time rebounder; in fact, he is a bit weak for a 7-footer. He is the least aggressive 7-footer in the NBA in terms of taking it up strong. He absolutely never gets to the free throw line, its a travesty. That said, he will knock down his mid-range jumper, and can score inside if he thinks he has the space.

Fans of Bonner's enthusiasm will likely view Rasho's low-key approach with disdain.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Ugh. Rasho's contract is huge. Shows that Bryan is committed to winning some games now.
> 
> Lot of money for...7ppg and 6rpg?


Who cares - by 2008 we will be over the cap. due to signing of Bosh. This does not hurt our cap space at all for this year.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

nwt said:


> Spurs are paying for part of Rasho's contract our cap isn't affected too much anyway​


It doesn't matter if they agreed to pay all of his salary, we still get hit by all of it for cap calculations.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> If Babcock did this trade you guys would be calling for his head, but since its BC you guys are only looking at the positive. Look at that contract.


 still better than Foyle, Dalembert, Dampier.

I'll be interested to see what Blockzilla & Nazr are going to fletch.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Maybe this sounds strange, but I'd rather pay Rasho for three years, knowing what he brings to the table, than someone like Nene for five, having no clue what we might get out of them.

With our current salary structure we can take on his contract. It doesn't hurt as much as it would a team with more committed salary.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> If Babcock did this trade you guys would be calling for his head, but since its BC you guys are only looking at the positive. * Look at that contract. *


Thanks Mr. GM.

Answer me this:
1. How much cap space we will have available at 2008/09. None, after signing Bosh, and using up our space on signing a player this summer. His contract at that point becomes irrelevant... it is only dollars to MLSE (who the F cares about that). Then his contract off the books.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

As pathetic as this may sound; I love Bryan Colangelo. He just makes life so exciting! 

I don't know how I feel about this trade yet.

Minimal impact on our cap situation, .5-1 million increase?

Never been a huge Rasho fan. I guess he's a legit starting C though. 

I need to sleep on this one.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

wow, good trade imo, considering who we had to give up...2 guys that probably would have a tough time getting min. for us next yr, for a starting 5...

with possibly (probably) bargnini or aldridge (thinking less likely now with this trade) coming in as well as possibly garbosa and humphries already in the fray, we have a plethora of pf options...definite surplus there making bonner expendable...with williams also, he just wasnt gonna get any time with us with mitchell coaching (i dont think those 2 got along.) along with the raps rebuilding and wanting to give the young guys their time to develop aka graham, etc... 

getting a true big obviously helps to address our rebounding and size issue, but an almost as important pt to me is that we dont have to bosh at 5 anymore...playing him at 5 for short amounts of time to play smallball is ok with me (n now we have the versatility with rasho we can go big or small lineup), but he just doesnt have the frame to be able to play in there long term without the very real possibility of getting injured...

contract is expensive and long, but its pretty much on par with what you have to pay to get a respectable centre...

by letting bosh play almost exclusively at 4, i think this helps bosh's development out tremendously...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So, does Bargnani replace Bonner?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

d_umengan said:


> my sources were correctamundo..
> 
> as for why we like trading bonner for rasho...
> 
> ...



yeah, nice call, man...kudos on the info...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> “Acquiring Rasho brings us an experienced presence at the centre position while not affecting our cap situation,” said Raptors president and general manager Bryan Colangelo. “He’s a smart basketball player who will help address our needs, particularly on the defensive end of the floor.”


www.raptors.com


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> If Babcock did this trade you guys would be calling for his head, but since its BC you guys are only looking at the positive.* Look at that contract.*



It isn't too bad considering what other centers are getting these days (Dalembert, Chandler). Pyrzbilla will proabably command just as much if not more this summer, and we desperately needed a center with some defensive skills. It's hardly a homerun, but this is still a solid trade for us.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

The Mad Viking said:


> I think a lot of Toronto fans are going to hate Nesterovic.
> 
> I think this is a pretty good deal for us, but not great. Rasho is 30. In 3 years we will be paying him $8.5 M which is not so good a deal.
> 
> ...


i think youre right to temper the expectations of raps fans, (agreed with lack of aggression but i actually think his d and shotblocking are avg n his offensive game a bit above avg thou.) but like you said, what did we give up to get him? both those guys were expendable...very cheap price to get a decent 5, which we know isnt the easiest thing to get...

agreed that the contract in his last yr is problematic, but u make it seem like 33 is 43...its probably the tail end of his peak productive yrs but i think u can still produce at 33 especially with the lack of depth at 5...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

something that troubles me with rasho thou is why did popovich sour on him so much?? from what i remember, they really went hard after rasho when he was a fa so that duncan could play four...obviously with the length and salary he was given, they seem to have been quite high on him....i wonder what happened in sa that made his min. drops so significantly??


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I have the feeling that Toronto is getting huge...


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about this trade.

Rasho is declining at a good rate and is set to make some big bucks over the next 3 years. However, we did get a starting center and some much needed depth down the middle. We'd probably have to overpay in the FA market otherwise, right?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

As a Blazer Fan, I'm just wondering, does this mean you guys are taking Bargnani or a wing?

Or do you think you will take Aldridge?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

i like this deal, sad to see Matt Bonner go though but he does fit into spurs system well


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> As a Blazer Fan, I'm just wondering, does this mean you guys are taking Bargnani or a wing?
> 
> Or do you think you will take Aldridge?


Aldridge seems less likely now than before, but it is still very much a mystery as to what our draft board looks like.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

good trade. i loved matt bonner, but c'mon... what did he do last year? bad defence, forced looks. 

rasho will get more playing time here (i think) so he will put up bigger numbers. he has played limited minutes in his career, the only year where he played 30+ mpg was 02-03 and he put up 11.2 & 6.5.... i would take that over bonner and eric "dead weight" williams any day.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

This trade makes sense as to what BC had said. He will not draft the teams needs ( C or Pg) and will get them thru FA or thru trades. He said he will draft the BPA. After losing Bonner its becoming more clear who BC wants to draft....AB


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BC does it again.....As soon as I heard "an experienced presence at the centre position" and "not affecting our cap situation" I was jumping for joy (I didn't, but I was happy...)
Great trade, since it doesn't really affect our cap space...plus we got rid of a scrub (EW), it sucks to see Matt Bonner go, but you have to give up something to get something back in return right? + 2nd Rounder for Rasho...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> As a Blazer Fan, I'm just wondering, does this mean you guys are taking Bargnani or a wing?
> 
> Or do you think you will take Aldridge?



aldridge less likely as speedy said, simply because if we did draft him #1 it would be to play 5...i dont think they would add a 5 with a lengthy 4 yr contract if they planned to pick aldridge...

in the end thou, raps are still a ways off from being a good team, so they will probably take bpa on their board, regardless of the position he plays...


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

It's not the last one from BC, to be sure. 
He proclaimed when he arrived that he's going to change the franchise's face. 

Too bad for the fans, though. 
Lost such a terrific guy in Bonner. 
Well, I wish him well and hopefully he'll be enjoying playing for a contender.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

why is everyone so caught up on how great a guy bonner was? who the **** cares. i'd rather have a 55-win team of *******s than a 27-win team of super duper citizens.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ATCQ said:


> why is everyone so caught up on how great a guy bonner was? who the **** cares. i'd rather have a 55-win team of *******s than a 27-win team of super duper citizens.


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Another nice trade for Toronto. This certainly gives them a lot of options in the draft. I'd have to think they're leaning towards Morrison at this point.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

ATCQ said:


> why is everyone so caught up on how great a guy bonner was? who the **** cares. i'd rather have a 55-win team of *******s than a 27-win team of super duper citizens.


you actually need solid citizens and talen to get a 55 win team


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

martymar said:


> you actually need solid citizens and talen to get a 55 win team


really? weren't the lakers the best team in basketball, despite the fact that their two best players bickered non-stop...?


----------



## richbum (Jun 21, 2006)

Same trade but for Kendrick Perkins instead of Nesterovic would have been infinitely better.

Compare last year #'s with similar minutes.
Nesterovic, 30 years old, 8mill contract: 19mins, 4boards, 1block, 4.5pts, 50% from field
Perkins, 22 years old, 4mill: 19 mins, 6 boards, 1.5blocks, 5pts, 50% from field

Perkins taking over full time centre duties would have been a beast. Something on the order of 10pts/10rebs/3blocks ....and 4 mill cheaper and signable longterm in his prime. 

Bad move.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

richbum said:


> Same trade but for Kendrick Perkins instead of Nesterovic would have been infinitely better.
> 
> Compare last year #'s with similar minutes.
> Nesterovic, 30 years old, 8mill contract: 19mins, 4boards, 1block, 4.5pts, 50% from field
> ...


What makes you think Boston would want what we gave San Antonio?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Official Trade*



speedythief said:


> Nestrovic's contract:
> 
> 2006 -- $7.28
> 2007 -- $7.84
> 2008 -- $8.40


Not that bad. Could be worse things (Foyle).


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

for what? 10+yrs the best this organization can get @ centre was Camby, Olajuwon and AD. and AD was the best out of the 3 (when playing for the Raps), and he was under-sized and played out of position, also we paid him pretty darn well compared to Rasho right now. Now we actually got a guy that can and does play the 5, and not have to look at matchups like Shaq-Bonner ever again.


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

richbum said:


> Same trade but for Kendrick Perkins instead of Nesterovic would have been infinitely better.
> 
> Compare last year #'s with similar minutes.
> Nesterovic, 30 years old, 8mill contract: 19mins, 4boards, 1block, 4.5pts, 50% from field
> ...


There is no way the celtics trade Perkins for Bonner and Eric Williams


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

by clearing out a true 3, a shooting oriented 4 a huge liability on D and add a decent experienced C this is good now that we cleared room at PF & SF I would love to see us grab a PG or a SF.

Villinueva has not had a full season asa SF so I would assume the gosl for his PT would be 35 MPG

with his versitility if Bosh is to get in foull trouble he can easily slide to his natural posution PF, with a full year of experience Grahem's PT should go up.

rough idea of PT from the 5-3 with current lineup

SF Villinueva 25 Grahem 15 Peterson/rookie/FA 8
PF Bosh 35 Villinueva 5 Humphries 8
C Nesterovic 30 Humphries 10 Sow 8


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

any of the spurs poster want to inherit the bonner club hehe..? anyone? give me a pm


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

we'll just have to see how rasho performs in TO, less pressure off him from SA so he should be loose and perform well.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice trade, have to think the Raps will take Bargs or Ammo with #1 now. EWill wasn't going to do anything here, and who's worrying about a 2009 2nd rounder? Sucks to give up Bonner, but you can only have so many no-D three point specialists on one team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ppl need to stop having humphries at C in their depth chart, dude is 

Kris Humphries 6' 8.25" (w/out shoes) 6' 9.5" (w/ shoes) 238lbs

Dude isn't even a 6'10", he is NOT a center.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ATCQ said:


> why is everyone so caught up on how great a guy bonner was? who the **** cares. i'd rather have a 55-win team of *******s than a 27-win team of super duper citizens.


In a league full of egos, attitudes and whiners, bonner (and others like bonner) is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

trick said:


> In a league full of egos, attitudes and whiners, bonner (and others like bonner) is a breath of fresh air.


in a game of basketball, being a nice guy doesn't count for ****. give me a good player of a good guy any day.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> If Babcock did this trade you guys would be calling for his head, but since its BC you guys are only looking at the positive. Look at that contract.


Thanks for telling us how we think. We would've been lost without you.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ATCQ said:


> in a game of basketball, being a nice guy doesn't count for ****. give me a good player of a good guy any day.


Latrell Sprewell good enough for you?

Everyone knows talent wins in this league, you don't need to tell us that. But that talent is useless if that talented player is a piece of ****.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

trick said:


> Latrell Sprewell good enough for you?


i would rather have latrell in his prime than bonner in his. no question in my mind.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ATCQ said:


> i would rather have latrell in his prime than bonner in his. no question in my mind.


:uhoh:

Rasho would thank you if he thought you compare his skills to that of a Sprewell in his prime.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

NOOOO MATT BONNER IS GONE!! well at least hes gonna win a championship pretty soon. Good for him :cheers:


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

trick said:


> :uhoh:
> 
> Rasho would thank you if he thought you compare his skills to that of a Sprewell in his prime.


well.. that's not what i was trying to say but i think you already know that.. in any case i think rasho is a significant upgrade.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Bottom-line on this trade.

Matt is a nice guy but a 12th man a good team, expiring. EW an expiring vet.

To get any kind of contributing player, let alone a centre that makes a reasonable amount of money, this is a fantastic deal. We will be over the cap once Bosh is on his extension, so financially it makes sense to do this now.

Compared to Foyle and Dalembert and others, I'll take Rasho for his money. BC said on the FAN and it makes great sense, sometimes you need to play the slowed style of game and that he plans to address the position at the faster pace. This allows flexibility for our style of play and frees CB and CV to play away from the bucket.

But I repeat, to fill the hole down low for a bench warmer and a guy we think most of for his heart and being a super nice guy, this is a GREAT deal.

Two good moves so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rasho's salary is actually below what the avg. center gets paid. It also appeases Bosh, even though he still may spend a lot of time in the paint. Harping on Humphries' height doesnt make much sense, because Colangelo is going for speed over size. He also is a compliment to how Charlie and Chris play, since he does his work on the low block.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Rasho, but I desperately wanted to get rid of Eric Williams and Matt Bonner. They were both just creating a logjam, which they weren't good enough to do.. We don't lose much in terms of salary cap space despite Rasho's ugly contract. 3 years is a nice timeline.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3695840#post3695840&conly=

Here's the other thread on BBB.net in the free agent/trades/rumours column...what other BBB.net members thot of the trade


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

richbum said:


> Same trade but for Kendrick Perkins instead of Nesterovic would have been infinitely better.
> 
> Compare last year #'s with similar minutes.
> Nesterovic, 30 years old, 8mill contract: 19mins, 4boards, 1block, 4.5pts, 50% from field
> ...


Brilliant. I tell you, you are an absolutely brilliant fake GM. 

Only problem is fake GM's, can't make trades. And more importantly, they don't realize there are two sides two a deal, one with a "REAL" GM. 

Sure Perkins is better value then Rasho. But would Bonner (i.e Brian Scalabrine II), Williams, and a 2nd rounder netted Perkins? A REAL Gm would laugh in your face.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, I can't say I'm a big fan of Rasho, but in the greater scheme of things, it's a deal that makes sense.

I'm intrigued, more than anything, to see the final piece when Colangelo's masterplan is all said and done.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

martymar said:


> you actually need solid citizens and talen to get a 55 win team


Look at the 2000-2001 Blazers. 

We were great, but half the team were *******s. Trust me. You don't want that.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I like the steps BC is taking. He's been so active in his short time as GM so far & he's slowly adding depth to the team. Rasho has played for a championship team so he knows how to win & I hope he brings that winning mentality to the organization. Bonner will be missed.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeez, I go to Beijing for a couple days and miss everything. 

I like this deal, we lose Williams (finally) and Bonner, who was redundant with Humphries coming in and we pick up a solid rotation centre with 3 years left on his deal. 
The other options for stop gap centres (Przy, Nazr) would have cost the same but with 2 more years on the deal. Rasho's deal will expire at the same time Joey and Charlie will be up for extensions.
It fits in well with the idea of BC drafting Il Mago and developing him into a centre. Centres usually take a few years to develop, and Rasho will be done by the time Bargnani will be ready to be full time at the 5.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> Jeez, I go to Beijing for a couple days and miss everything.
> 
> I like this deal, we lose Williams (finally) and Bonner, who was redundant with Humphries coming in and we pick up a solid rotation centre with 3 years left on his deal.
> The other options for stop gap centres (Przy, Nazr) would have cost the same but with 2 more years on the deal. Rasho's deal will expire at the same time Joey and Charlie will be up for extensions.
> It fits in well with the idea of BC drafting Il Mago and developing him into a centre. Centres usually take a few years to develop, and Rasho will be done by the time Bargnani will be ready to be full time at the 5.


What he said.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What he said.


You were in Beijing this week too?


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Props on whoever had that rumor page with this deal earlier on today, right on the money. I like this trade, but I think Morrison looks more and more likely to be taken first overall.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

Boy was this a stupid trade. You guys want an under-achieving, overpaid center? He can't rebound at all. Williams and Bonners contracts were off the book next year. This will hurt your cap.

Aldridge would have been a MUCH better player for you guys at Center. Colangelo looks like an idiot with this deal while SA ripped you guys off. This is a Babcock trade.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

don't know how anyone could really complain about this move- we're not getting much, sure, but we're not sacrificing much either. imo, rasho will be like a placeholder for this team- if we're not planning to run our offense through the 5, at least we have him down there to... take up space and share his _wisdom_ with the team (if that's what you'd call it). doesn't make much of a difference but hey, this'll probably offer us some positive energy from those people who tend to (only) seek out names they recognize- rasho is well established in this league, so the illusion itself has value: "starting centre! finally!" i don't think most of us would think like that, no, but whatever- might as well get 'them' out of the way.

and when you look at it, as some have already said, rocket didn't seem to fit anymore. that's just how it goes. it's not like he was an axis around which our team spun regularly. he had value himself, true, but from all accounts that value could be simplified into the following: 1) excellent shooter. man, he could shoot the ball; 2) capable marketing tool. that can't be ignored.

either way, i think this trade brought us a few more things than we lost, so i'll support the move. sam played with rasho in minnesota, as well, so i'm hoping he offered his opinion before bryan pulled the trigger.

in terms of this...


tobybennett said:


> Props on whoever had that rumor page with this deal earlier on today, right on the money. I like this trade, but I think Morrison looks more and more likely to be taken first overall.


honestly, i think the opposite. i mean, i'm not in bryan's offices so i don't know, but since this trade has such substantial effects on our draft pick (despite bryan's contentions today), i would think that we could very well know what we plan to do with it already. then consider that ammo and rudy were both in town this afternoon, and tyrus is working out tomorrow- i'd tend to strike their names off the list. i mean, we didn't even wait for their workouts to end before we pulled the trigger here- i'd be almost shocked if morrison, rudy and tyrus have any chance whatsoever to get selected first overall by the raptors anymore. 

some would probably argue the opposite point, and that's fair, that one of the two/three was so impressive this afternoon/last week that we had to dive into the trade pool right away, but i doubt that severely. in the real world, imo, it's not likely to happen that way. there's a better chance of bryan 'paralyzing' himself for some time in order to handle all the new information brought by said player's workout- and the subsequent effect on our action plan.

in short, something intrigues me about the timing of this transaction. it could say something, it could want to say something, or it could be something else entirely. to be honest, bryan's admission through the press that lamarcus had a sensational workout earlier in the week has me puzzled. why would he decide to transform into honest bob for this? i don't think i believe those lamarcus claims for a second, and i'm starting to think that all of this is being done/said for some as yet unknown reason. oooh... "smokescreens"... i love it. but truthfully, i think those are real smokescreens- the things he's saying now are very different, and sound terribly suspicious to me.

but i can't believe i only have another week of this. i'd consider moving the draft into july for more entertainment of this variety. 

peace


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Infinet said:


> Boy was this a stupid trade. You guys want an under-achieving, overpaid center? He can't rebound at all. Williams and Bonners contracts were off the book next year. This will hurt your cap.
> 
> Aldridge would have been a MUCH better player for you guys at Center. Colangelo looks like an idiot with this deal while SA ripped you guys off. This is a Babcock trade.


 okay. let's draft Aldridge. then will you stop bashing?

please look at our entire cap situation before you rant about hurting our cap. 

and read the entire thread and other posters' analysis b/c they are 10X more well-thought out than your 20 second rant.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

re: ballocks

we also gain something else that you failed to mention. 1 extra roster spot for bringing over our euro talents & FA's.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Infinet said:


> Boy was this a stupid trade. You guys want an under-achieving, overpaid center? He can't rebound at all. Williams and Bonners contracts were off the book next year. This will hurt your cap.
> 
> Aldridge would have been a MUCH better player for you guys at Center. Colangelo looks like an idiot with this deal while SA ripped you guys off. This is a Babcock trade.


Boy was that a stupid post. Rasho was brought in to set screens, and do the dirty work. His deal lasts for only 3 years instead of paying a similar quality centre more money for 5 years, which would have been the other option this summer (Przy, Nazr, Wright, etc). 
This also clears up minutes for both Joey Graham and Kris Humphries and perhaps Garbasjosa, who has been rumoured to be coming over this summer.
If you think that trading for Rasho makes it less likely that the Raptors will draft big, then perhaps you're not thinking hard enough. Bigs take time to develop, usually a few years which is how much longer Rasho has on his deal. Rasho is not a greedy player or someone who will be demanding of the spotlight, perfect for someone brought in as a stopgap until someone can develop. If we signed someone as a FA to a 5 year, 8mill per deal, my guess is that they wouldn't take to kindly to being pushed to the bench in a season or two in favour of Bargnani or Aldridge. *If anything, trading for Rasho pretty much guarantees that Colangelo is drafting big on draft day.*


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wind161 said:


> re: ballocks
> 
> we also gain something else that you failed to mention. 1 extra roster spot for bringing over our euro talents & FA's.


that's critical, thanks for pointing that out. forgot to mention a few things there, so i'm glad i got some help.

i almost see that roster spot as the most attractive piece of the deal- especially considering the player released in order to free it up. when the season ended, i thought the two dark colours on our team belonged to rafael araujo and eric williams (for dichotomous reasons). now they're both gone and we have some flexibility to re-format the roster into what we think is most productive. that's key. i'm interested to see where we go from here because i can't help speculating that this isn't the end of this particular trade. i think it has bigger implications around the corner.

peace


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

ATCQ said:


> why is everyone so caught up on how great a guy bonner was? who the **** cares. i'd rather have a 55-win team of *******s than a 27-win team of super duper citizens.


We can go back in time and be the 2000 TrailBlazers.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Boy was that a stupid post. Rasho was brought in to set screens, and do the dirty work. His deal lasts for only 3 years instead of paying a similar quality centre more money for 5 years, which would have been the other option this summer (Przy, Nazr, Wright, etc).
> This also clears up minutes for both Joey Graham and Kris Humphries and perhaps Garbasjosa, who has been rumoured to be coming over this summer.
> If you think that trading for Rasho makes it less likely that the Raptors will draft big, then perhaps you're not thinking hard enough. Bigs take time to develop, usually a few years which is how much longer Rasho has on his deal. Rasho is not a greedy player or someone who will be demanding of the spotlight, perfect for someone brought in as a stopgap until someone can develop. If we signed someone as a FA to a 5 year, 8mill per deal, my guess is that they wouldn't take to kindly to being pushed to the bench in a season or two in favour of Bargnani or Aldridge. *If anything, trading for Rasho pretty much guarantees that Colangelo is drafting big on draft day.*



quality post.


----------



## Radius (Aug 3, 2005)

clutchmoney said:


> quality post.


Agreed.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *no free baskets !*
> 
> something that troubles me with rasho thou is why did popovich sour on him so much?? from what i remember, they really went hard after rasho when he was a fa so that duncan could play four...i wonder what happened in sa that made his min. drops so significantly??


It seems he just slipped down the depth chart after SanAntonio aquired Horry and then Nazr, who both seemed to fit better than him 

If he can rebound and block a couple of shots like he did in his first year with SanAntonio, then we got ourselves a decent option at center, or at least better than anything we currently have.....
2003-04
28.7 Mins per game
7.7 RPG
2.01 BPG

He'll guard the other teams biggest players and will help take some pressure off Bosh, so while he isn't the most dynamic center, he should help bring some much needed balance to our squad


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

aizn said:


> C: Nesterovic / Humphries / Sow
> PF: Bosh / Villanueva
> SF: Villanueva / Graham
> SG: Mo Pete / Graham
> ...


Beno Udrih from the Spurs?


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

The raps look really thin at the guard position. I though Mike James was gone for sure, but I'm starting to think he might get resigned. As for who we draft, I really think it has to be Morrison. Personally, I would like to see the raps take Rudy Gay, but it doesn't look likely. I would say the raptors are going to take Adam Morrison #1 overall, with an outside chance of them taking Aldridge. Bargnani just doesn't make sense to me, and I can't see him fitting in our roster. We'll see i guess, and this draft should be really exciting, I anticipate a bunch more trades this week.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

first-off, pretty good trade. i like it.

Broken down:

having traded our roleplaying center (hoffa the patsy) we pick up another (better) one without eating into our cap room (significantly). we trade two players that wouldn't be used next season for one that definitely will. We get a center with big time experience that was being underused with a very good team. If given bigger minutes, he'll contribute; when his minutes are cut, he'll still contribute.

salary is a non issue here. since he doesn't really hurt this year's cap space (i actually thought he made more next season; thank god he doesn't), his salary only hurts the bottom line, not our cap. his contract will come off the books at a time where we'll either be looking to drop space or use that kind of contract in trade (playing above the cap).

as for lack of guards, it's not like we lost any here. i think bonner and ewill can be effective roleplayers in SA but we didn't need them in any way, shape, or form. BC is now going to be able to (exclusively?) add productive guards with cap space (without overspending).

Overspending IS going to happen with bigs. Sure I would have preferred Joel P but he was going to take a huge chunk out of our cap room. Joel also doesn't have the winning experience that Rasho does. 

Anyways, it works for me. Rasho isn't going to put up big numbers and he hopefully won't even play big minutes (I'm hoping for bigger things) but he fills a definite need going into next season and...we just got a starting center for two non-factors.

so Brian, what's up next?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

BC is drafting AB. Don't waste any energy thinking about anybody else.

Rasho is gonna play an average of 20 to 24 mpg. I don't think he will start every game; OTOH, I think he will have quite a few games where he plays 30+. It will depend on the matchups, and also on the score in the 4th Q.

We clearly need a couple of solid players who don't need the ball in their hands to be effective. Like Rasho.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

2 blocks in 24 minutes is not to be sneered at.
Obviously he won't average that now, but if he can get 1.5 in 20, that'd be brilliant.
N he's a big guy - 7'0 255
He might also have been traded for as the backup - there might be something behind the Charlie V for Magloire n Williams (or Magloire n filler, such as their second rounder n... Jiri Welsch, i dunno).

Which would allow you to easily draft Bargnani.

oh, n this year he (Rasho) averaged over a block per game in 18 minutes..


How many open roster spots does Toronto have left?

Rasho / Sow
Bosh / Humphries
Charlie / Graham
MoPete
Calderon / Barrett / Martin / Williams

4 spots - 1st rounder, 2nd rounder (i doubt you'd keep the low 2nd on the roster, at least this year)
2 spots - possibly Roko, leaving space for either a guard or a centre.

unless the charlie V trade goes down, in which case you'd have
Magloire / Rasho / Sow
Bosh / Humphries
Graham
MoPete
Williams / Calderon / Barrett / Martin
plus Bargnani at SF i'd guess, plus a backup swingman, plus possibly Roko, leaving 1 more spot open. i say you can get the swingman in draft (maybe Denham Brown), so the last spot could simply be left open.


Sorry for going OT


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> You were in Beijing this week too?


Well, I am dating an Asian right now ... close enough.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Well, I am dating an Asian right now ... close enough.


Does he treat you nice and take you lots of nice places? jk lol. But you left yourself open.

I liked Bonner and SA is getting pure hustle with these two. Maybe we didn't see much out of EDud but something tells me Poppa gets more out of his players then Sam does, unless we're taking about MJ.

By in large though, SA really gets something good in this trade and the Raps walk away feeling like winners.

I'll miss Bonner, because I always knew he was trying, he wore it on his face and I thought he was a good character guy to have play with Chris, another who tries his butt off.


Enter AMMO.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll miss his intro dancing at every start of a Raptor home game...On the plus side if they do have same theme for their intro next year im curious as to how Rasho dances


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i cant see where adam morrisson would get his minutes, unless it involves him playing SG, in that case, mike james wouldnt be re-signed

i'd liek to see either aldridge or sheldon williams back rasho up, or bargnani at WORST


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Infinet said:


> Boy was this a stupid trade. You guys want an under-achieving, overpaid center? He can't rebound at all. Williams and Bonners contracts were off the book next year. This will hurt your cap.
> 
> Aldridge would have been a MUCH better player for you guys at Center. Colangelo looks like an idiot with this deal while SA ripped you guys off. This is a Babcock trade.


 And the Bucks were sure stupid to get Magloire after they drafted Bogut too. Rasho is just here to ease Bargnani, if we draft him, into a solid place in the rotation. It's about not throwing him into the fire like we did with Bosh and CV.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Infinet said:


> Boy was this a stupid trade. You guys want an under-achieving, overpaid center? He can't rebound at all. Williams and Bonners contracts were off the book next year. This will hurt your cap.
> 
> Aldridge would have been a MUCH better player for you guys at Center. Colangelo looks like an idiot with this deal while SA ripped you guys off. This is a Babcock trade.


This is a post rooted in ignorance. Read some of the enlightened posts here about the cap in the Raps forum.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> BC is drafting AB. Don't waste any energy thinking about anybody else.
> 
> Rasho is gonna play an average of 20 to 24 mpg. I don't think he will start every game; OTOH, I think he will have quite a few games where he plays 30+. It will depend on the matchups, and also on the score in the 4th Q.
> 
> We clearly need a couple of solid players who don't need the ball in their hands to be effective. Like Rasho.


To me it's funny - all this Aldridge talk, and calling the AB stuff the smokescreen. Come on, the Aldridge stuff is the smokescreen. Anyone who thinks LA is the pick is on crack. They never saw him play and they ignore the combine results which reflect how he played.

Bargnani is the guy barring a trade out or way down. Given I doubt no one will really move up to get #1 the deal comes from CHA or POR.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Well, I am dating an Asian right now ... close enough.


I married one.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

ballocks said:


> don't know how anyone could really complain about this move- we're not getting much, sure, but we're not sacrificing much either. imo, rasho will be like a placeholder for this team- if we're not planning to run our offense through the 5, at least we have him down there to... take up space and share his _wisdom_ with the team (if that's what you'd call it). doesn't make much of a difference but hey, this'll probably offer us some positive energy from those people who tend to (only) seek out names they recognize- rasho is well established in this league, so the illusion itself has value: "starting centre! finally!" i don't think most of us would think like that, no, but whatever- might as well get 'them' out of the way.
> 
> and when you look at it, as some have already said, rocket didn't seem to fit anymore. that's just how it goes. it's not like he was an axis around which our team spun regularly. he had value himself, true, but from all accounts that value could be simplified into the following: 1) excellent shooter. man, he could shoot the ball; 2) capable marketing tool. that can't be ignored.
> 
> ...



Great post, as always. One thing about timing though....apparently this deal had been i the pipe for awhile but they needed EWilliams to exercise his player option before pulling the trigger.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I married one.


Not sure if I want to make that mistake. (nothing against asians.. comment about getting married)


----------

